# 7800GTX in quadro umbauen



## Wowabas (4. April 2006)

hat jemand schon was von dem gehört. eine 7800gtx in eine quadro umrüsten ist ja fast die gleiche karte mit gleichen kern nur anderer treiber...


----------



## jaquline (12. April 2006)

Hi!
ist nicht ganz richtig, die Kerne sind zwar die gleichen, aber nur ein anderer Treiber Funktioniert nicht.

Du musst das Bios der Graka umflashen, danach sollte es gehen.  


vlg Jaquline


----------

